# Can you paint and remove varnish to repaint gel tips?



## spittingpink (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought Nailene Ultra Quick Gel Kit from Asda (link deleted by mod).

Just put them on my mum and rather proud of the results. She's going to a wedding on Saturday and would like them pink to match her outfit, but, she is not allowed to wear nail varnish at work (though is allowed gel tips! go figure!), will I be able to paint them for the wedding and then remove them?


----------



## candydoll (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey,

You should be able to paint them and then remove the polish with non-acetone remover and she will still have gel nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm training to be a nail tech and I know with the products I use (NSI) you can, so can't see why yours shouldn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candydoll (Aug 22, 2011)

I've just looked your kit up on the net and I'm not sure actually, does it say what type of polish remover you need to use to remove nails?  I know with light cured gel you can paint over and remove polish with non-acetone, but since your kit is a brush-on I'm not so sure...maybe if you have some spare just do one of your nails with the gel, then paint the polish and see what happens when you remove it?

Sorry if my advice has been confusing!! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## spittingpink (Aug 22, 2011)

it does say on the instructions to use an acetone remover to take off the nails.


----------

